

Spot the job application form on this web page - hugorodgerbrown
http://digital.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/

======
vinsan
Only thing I can spot is this twitter feed on the side bar
<http://twitter.com/#!/Directgov/statuses/117169143756767232>

------
SaltwaterC
Old wordpress.com gag ... X-hacker: If you're reading this, you should visit
automattic.com/jobs and apply to join the fun, mention this header.

~~~
hugorodgerbrown
Well done. Didn't know that was a WP thing.

